# New Pup



## indubitably.me (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey guys, new to the forum, I just got my fur baby Nina and was wondering if anyone can help me get a general idea of what she could possibly be mixed with?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum indubitably.me. Without peds it is impossible to guess what your beautiful girl is mixed with but she couldn't be any cuter. What you have there is a 100% gorgeous girl. I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow, she is gorgeous, I thought my Thor was the cutest as a pup haha. Her coat is amazing, I hope the light coat stays with her. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

